# W.G. Bagnall, Stafford - March 2013



## Goldie87 (Mar 25, 2013)

W.G. Bagnall Ltd. was established in 1870 in Castle Street. Bagnall's first locomotive was produced in 1875, the company going on to produce machines for collieries and overseas plantations. Eventually Bagnall's was manufacturing powerful locomotives for some of the world's most important railways. In 1951 Bagnall's merged with Brush Traction Ltd., and in 1959 the firm was sold to W.H. Dorman Ltd. Two years later they were taken over by the English Electric Co. and production at the Castle Street works ceased. After that time it continued to be used by English Electric, and its predecessor GEC as an engineering works. In later years it was used by a variety of business.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks alright that does! Cheers for posting them up


----------



## shatners (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice set mate.. that contraption in pic five looks like it just needs a Flux Capacitor attaching and its will burst into life and transport you to 1925!


----------



## themousepolice (Mar 26, 2013)

brilliant posting, right up my street and a company i used to know well. oh so pleased to see it and very thankful you posted it.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 26, 2013)

Great shots! looks a worthwhile mooch thanks for posting


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 26, 2013)

*This looks pretty good... Stick this one on the list me thinks! 
Nice pix!! *


----------



## wolfism (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice one - a historic site by the look of it.


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 31, 2013)

nice one fella - looks alright does that


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks very nice indeed


----------



## jackcwilson95 (May 24, 2013)

That use to be down the road from where my old house and i always wondered what it looked like on the inside, might have to go and have a look my self, can i ask how you managed to get in?


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2013)

Loving that set. Missed them first time round...


----------

